# Sig



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

First one in a loooong time.
The pic I used was a bit LQ, but whatevs.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

He looks like Brett Rogers to me, something about that dark mohawk looking patch. Everything else I love though..


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Your current sig is awesome, I love it. The B and W is good, but like Toxic said, looks a bit like Brett Rogers haha.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah it was a pic from his fight with werdum. He had a Mohawk going on then. Haha. But thanks for the input fellas.


----------



## Leakler (Sep 23, 2010)

Very nice man, love the font.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Leakler said:


> Very nice man, love the font.


Thank ya sir. And I'm a fan of the font ever since I found it haha


----------

